# Verbindung von 2 Teichbecken



## Bergfee1963 (28. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 

Ich bin neu hier und überfalle Euch gleich mal mit einer Bitte um Vorschläge und Tipps 

Ich plane mein Teichbecken (L 200...B 160...T65 cm) mit einem 2. Becken (L 240...B 200...T 85 cm) zu verbinden!

Ich möchte beide Becken nebeneinander verbauen, so daß das neue Becken (rechts) bis an die Terrasse angrenzt! Siehe Foto

Sie würden recht nah beieinander stehen und sollen auf jeden Fall auf einer Ebene eine Verbindung oberhalb bekommen...entweder als kleiner Flachwasserbereich  ODER mit einem Rohr!

*Mit Flachwasserbereich 60-80 cm breit und 20-30 cm tief *
Ich würde diesen Bereich gern mit Folie überbrücken, welche dann an den beiden Becken verklebt werden müßte. Ebenso denk ich mir, müssen an den entsprechenden Stellen an den Becken der obere Rand ausgeschnitten werden oder vielleicht verformt, falls so was möglich ist. Ich möchte keinen Wasserfall haben, es soll von oben betrachtet aussehen wie eine Fläche.
Da mein jetziger Teich in der Randzone nur 24 cm breit und 20 cm tief ist...kann ich die Verbindung (Flachwasserzone) nur minimal tiefer gestalten!
Kann man Folie am Teichbecken ankleben? Und wie weit müsste ich das machen...über den Wulst der Randzone noch drüber und dann noch in die Tiefe? 
Wie mache ich das am Rand vor der Terrasse und auf der anderen Seite...nur mit Steinen beschweren???
Die pendelnden Fische in der Flachwasserzone würde ich mit einem Netz oder Gitter schützen...wg. der Katzen!

*Mit einer Rohrverbindung*
Hier müsste ich wohl an einer Seite graben...um unter die Randzone meines Teiches zu kommen, oder? Ebenso beim neuen Teichbecken!
Oder kann ich eine Rohrverbindung im oberen Bereich knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche machen? Sozusagen als Fisch-Tunnel, damit sie beide Teiche zur Verfügung haben
Was für Teile...Rohre, Flansche etc. würdet Ihr mir dazu empfehlen?
Hat jemand so was schon erfolgreich gemacht?

Für Tipps und Ideen wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Ansaj (28. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Bergfee,

ich verstehe den Sinn hinter dem Vorhaben nicht so richtig. 
Damit deine Fische mehr Platz haben? Welche Art überhaupt? Teichschalen (auch zwei verbundene) sind zu klein für die gängigen Teichfische. Da wäre es für die Fische besser, wenn du die alte Teichschale entfernst und einen adequaten (größeren) Folienteich da hin baust. 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Bergfee1963 (28. Sep. 2018)

Ich habe 4 kleine Goldfische im Teich...wenn sie größer sind, ziehen sie in einen riesig großen Teich zu einem Bekannten um...und ich bekomme wieder ein paar "Kleine"

Ich möchte vergrößern, damit die Fische mehr Platz haben...und weil es mir gefällt!

Rausreißen möchte ich nicht...Folienteich ist mir zu heikel, wegen der vielen Wurzeln...die Sträucher sind nah dran!


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Sep. 2018)

Bergfee1963 schrieb:


> Folienteich ist mir zu heikel, wegen der vielen Wurzeln...


Bei der Größe würde ich raus reißen, bischen vertiefen und Folie drauf. Möglicherweise mit Fließ als Wurzelschutz drunter......lasse dir die Kosten durch den Kopf gehen...Stell die Kosten von irgend welchen Flanschen gegen über welche dann auch noch undicht werden können....

Echt. Mach dir was kleines Schönes.

Klar, da musst du dir noch einen Kopf machen, wie man das eine Kapilarsperre baut. 
Ufermatten ja, nein. Etc.... 
Aber das kann auch Spass machen.


----------



## teichinteressent (30. Sep. 2018)

> Stell die Kosten von irgend welchen Flanschen gegen über welche dann auch noch undicht werden können...


Das verstehe ich nicht ganz.
Wir verbauen die zu Tausenden, haben fast nie Probleme damit und du rätst davon ab. 
Selbst runde Regentonnen sind machbar.


----------



## Bergfee1963 (1. Okt. 2018)

Zu Tausenden?

Vielleicht bist Du so nett...und gibst mir Tipps?


----------



## Bergfee1963 (1. Okt. 2018)

Nochmal...ich möchte den bestehenden Teich NICHT rausreißen!!!

Der ist seit 18 Jahren drin und so soll es auch bleiben!

Ich hab jemand der mir ein Loch für die 2. Teichwanne baggert...den Rest muss ich alleine hinkriegen...

Also Neuanlage mit Folie...ist nicht drin!!!

Ich hoffe...ich krieg doch noch Antworten die zu meinen Fragen passen...und die mir weiterhelfen

DANKE


----------



## mitch (2. Okt. 2018)

hallo

das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit um die Folie mit dem Becken zu verbinden: klemmen





und gut mit Dichtmasse  (sikaflex 221 / innotec adheseal) abdichten, unterschiedliche Kunststoffe lassen sich meist *nicht* miteinander verkleben

>>> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/385589/


oder gleich mit v2a:



 



>>> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/505701/


----------



## Bergfee1963 (2. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Mitch,

Vielen Dank für die Antwort

Leider steige ich als Frau da net ganz durch

Hast Du auch ein Foto von Oben (Balkon, Leiter...) damit ich sehe wie die Teile auf den Bildern verbaut wurden?

Das wäre echt hilfreich...

GLG  Uli


----------



## mitch (3. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Uli,

hast du dir die Links zu den Seiten mal angesehen - dort ist mehr zu sehen.


----------



## Bergfee1963 (4. Okt. 2018)

Jepp - hab ich mir grad angeschaut... 
Sehe ich das richtig...die Metall-Rinne ist auf der Folie verbaut?

*Ich tendiere zu Foto 1*
Beide Ränder ausflexen/aussägen bis ca. 2 cm über dem Boden der Flachwasserzone...also 18 cm runter...und dann mit den Schienen fixieren!
Sind die biegbar...wegen den Rundungen der Teichschalen?

Ich muß doch sicher die Folie in beiden Teichen noch im Randbereich (_ist 24 cm breit/ 20 cm tief_) auslegen...soll ich seitlich nur beschweren...oder noch die "schwarze Pampe" drunter? Ist doch sicher gefährlich für die Fische...kann ich also nur mittig ein bisschen schmieren, nicht bis zum Rand der Folie

Seitlich des "Kanals" die Folie hochziehen und mit Pflanz-Ringe beschweren...reicht das?

Ich überlege die ganze Zeit, ob noch irgendwo eine Schwachstelle ist...wo Wasser unter die Folie gelangen könnte 

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe

GLG Uli


----------

